# Paint Shop Pro Photo XI - Icons?



## RBS05 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze das Grafikprogramm "Paint Shop Pro Photo XI". Nun wollte ich wissen, ob bzw. inwiefern es damit möglich ist kleine ICONS zu erstellen.

Ich brauche einige für meine Homepages, die ich im Moment designe.

Wenn ja, gibt es Tutorials dazu?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
A. Kaserbacher


----------



## Blackbird (23. August 2007)

Sieh dir mal das Programm ICONWORKSHOP von Axialis an , damit kannst du starke Icons erstellen auch im Vista design- try out


----------



## mschuetzda (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

Tutorials und ein Forum findest Du bei http://www.pixelfresh.de.
Sehr gute Grundlagentutorials, allerdings für Version 7 und 8 - die aber IMHO gutes Basiswissen vermitteln - findest Du bei: http://www.baxrainer.at


----------

